# Repport des Mac Pro 2011?



## heero (22 Juillet 2011)

d'après ce que l'on pouvait lire par ci par là sur les sites, les Sandy Bridge E seraient implantés dans les nouveaux Mac pro

- 4 Core / 8 Threads 3,6 GHz 10MB L3
- 6 Core / 12 Threads 3.2 GHz 12MB L3
- 6 Core / 12 Threads 3.3 GHz 15MB L3

hors on peux voir un peu partout sur le net que ses fameux processeurs seraient reportés au janvier 2012

http://vr-zone.com/articles/sandy-bridge-e-delayed-until-january-2012/12816.html


----------



## VanZoo (22 Juillet 2011)

Ce serait une bien mauvaise nouvelle pour moi... 
( et cela semble fort probable )


----------



## VanZoo (25 Juillet 2011)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...vraient-largement-dominer-les-modeles-actuels


----------



## heero (25 Juillet 2011)

sauf que le fameux, 3960X (LGA2011) ferait partis du lot en retard > on parle du CES 2012

ou un bridage pour sortir fin 2011

http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/ac...ais-au-prix-de-fonctionnalites-en-moins-.html


----------



## figaro (26 Juillet 2011)

Arg, coup dur mais merci pour ces infos !


----------



## Valmente (27 Juillet 2011)

aïe Figaro ! quand j'ai vu ce fil j'ai tout de suite pensé à toi


----------



## figaro (27 Juillet 2011)

Valmente a dit:


> aïe Figaro ! quand j'ai vu ce fil j'ai tout de suite pensé à toi



Merci Valmente . J'aurais peut être dû sauter sur les Mac Pro du refurb dont tu m'avais fait part ! Allez, je vais prendre mon mal en patience


----------



## Valmente (28 Juillet 2011)

il y en a régulièrement sur le refurb


----------



## VanZoo (28 Juillet 2011)

Perso, je me tâte entre l'Imac haut de gamme ou attendre ces Mac Pro, sachant que le mien actuellement, souffre ou meurt à petit feu
4mois, c'est long


----------



## Valmente (29 Juillet 2011)

tout dépend de ton écran. Moi j'ai un bon écran mat c'est pour ça que j'ai privilégié le mac pro en 2009 mais maintenant j'hésiterai je l'avoue avec un mac mini haut de gamme. Si je n'avais pas d'écran , l'iMac haut de gamme est très très puissant aussi. Reste que le Mac pro est plus évolutif et pratique (pls HD, changement CG, choix de l'écran).


----------



## figaro (30 Juillet 2011)

Valmente a dit:


> il y en a régulièrement sur le refurb



C'est vrai ! Mais bon maintenant que j'ai attendu je vais encore patienter pour les Mac Pro thunderbolt  (même si je n'en n'aurai pas l'utilité pendant au moins 1 an le temps que les prix des périphériques baisse).


----------



## VanZoo (30 Juillet 2011)

figaro a dit:


> C'est vrai ! Mais bon maintenant que j'ai attendu je vais encore patienter pour les Mac Pro thunderbolt  (même si je n'en n'aurai pas l'utilité pendant au moins 1 an le temps que les prix des périphériques baisse).



Perso, si je vais me contraindre à attendre, c'est d'abord pour les Sandy Bridge ( plus performant ), plutôt que pour ce Thunderbolt...


----------



## figaro (30 Juillet 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Perso, si je vais me contraindre à attendre, c'est d'abord pour les Sandy Bridge ( plus performant ), plutôt que pour ce Thunderbolt...



Pour être tout à fait honnête moi aussi c'est plutôt pour la plateforme Sandy Bridge, quand on voit le gap des performances entre générations de Macbook Pro... 

De plus je serais très intéressé par l'implémentation du SATA III (6 Gbit/s) à la place du SATA II (3 Gbit/s). 

Néanmoins en ce qui concerne le Thunderbolt si c'est vraiment "l'avenir", ce serait dommage de ne pas en avoir dans sa machine même si pour le moment ça ne sert pas à grand chose. J'exagère un peu mais ça serait comme acheter un ordinateur sans USB ou FW à leur apparition. 

Evidemment l'USB 2 ou 3 ainsi que le FW ne vont pas disparaître de nos Mac Pro du jour au lendemain et les périphériques sont et seront encore largement compatibles.


----------



## heero (30 Juillet 2011)

hmmmm il parait que l'I7-3960X (999$) serait 47% plus rapide que l'I7-990X 

*et d'après les dernières rumeurs on parle d'un lancement situé entre le 3 octobre et le 11 décembre [entre les semaines 40 et 49]* (mais Apple peut tres bien avoir une avance sur ses concurrents avec une sortie avancée)



rappel :

*Core i7-3960X (999$) : 6 Core - 3.30GHz with Turbo 3.9GHz - 15MB Cache - 4 Channel memory - Unlock
Core i7-3930K (560$) : 6 Core - 3.20GHz with Turbo 3.8GHz - 12MB Cache - 4 Channel memory - Unlock
Core i7-3820 : 4 Core - 3.60GHz with Turbo 3.9GHz - 10MB Cache - 4 Channel memory - Locked*


----------



## VanZoo (31 Juillet 2011)

Tout ça Heero est fort intéressant !

Les performances annoncées, la date " avancée " ( par rapport à janvier )


----------



## figaro (31 Juillet 2011)

Vraiment super ! Merci pour toutes ces infos heero !


----------



## heero (11 Août 2011)

bon les fameux processeurs sont tjs confirmé pour ce dernier trimestre 2011



> Toutefois, si les Core i7 3960X, Core i7 3930K et Core i7 3820 sont bien attendus pour les fêtes, la plateforme LGA 2011 arrivera dans un premier temps en version allégée avec un Patsburg-A limité au niveau du nombre ports SATA (non compatibles SAS) ainsi que des fonctionnalitées RAID. Par contre, les trois Core i7 en LGA 2011 auront une très longue durée de vie : quatre trimestres soit presque un an (selon la date lancement Q3).


----------



## figaro (12 Août 2011)

Merci heero ! Moi qui guettais tous les jours une annonce "au cas où" .

Au moins ça prouve que le processeur sera pérenne, on sera tranquille quelques années !


----------



## VanZoo (19 Août 2011)

Pas de news quant à la sortie des Mac Pro 2011 ?!


----------



## heero (20 Août 2011)

derniere rumeur en date, l*a sortie des LGA2011 serait pour le mois de novembre*


----------



## figaro (20 Août 2011)

Wouahou, Valmente avait raison quand elle m'a dit en Mai ou Juin "puisque tu n'achètes pas le modèle actuel sur le refurb tu passeras l'été sans Mac Pro" (je paraphrase grosso modo).

Encore merci pour ces infos toutes fraîches heero ! Je continue tout de même à espérer et regarde régulièrement sur le web.

En tous cas c'est sympa de pouvoir partager notre frustration sur ce fil .


----------



## VanZoo (21 Août 2011)

Bizarre tout de même qu'Apple sorte leur nouvel écran sans le Mac Pro... Et si il n'y avait pas de modèle 2011 ?!!


----------



## heero (22 Août 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Bizarre tout de même qu'Apple sorte leur nouvel écran sans le Mac Pro... Et si il n'y avait pas de modèle 2011 ?!!



possible qu'Apple ne prenne pas les versions allégées et attende la version normale du début d'année 2012


----------



## figaro (22 Août 2011)

Je n'avais même pas envisagé cette possibilité. Pourtant elle est vraisemblable si ils ne mettent à jour les Mac Pro qu'une seule fois par an. Difficile de tenir jusque là :rose:


----------



## heero (28 Août 2011)

*et voila la sorties des 17 Xeons 2600 pour le Q4 2011*

http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2011/2011082601_Intel_to_launch_Xeon_E5-2600_series_in_Q4_2011.html

*et le prix des Sandy Bridge E*

http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/actus/processeurs/15174-les-prix-des-sandy-bridge-e-devoiles-.html


----------



## figaro (29 Août 2011)

Merci pour ces liens heero ! C'est super d'avoir ces nouvelles fraîches.

Ca semble se préciser pour le Q4 2011. Espérons une sortie pour octobre/novembre, ça nous ferait un beau cadeau pour Noël !


----------



## VanZoo (29 Août 2011)

Perso, après une sortie matérielle, j'attends toujours au moins les 1ers retour, les 1ers bons tests... 
Impatient ! :rateau:


----------



## Bass Man 94 (30 Août 2011)

Moi je commence à engraisser le cochon.

Mais mon dieu qu'il est maigre pour l'instant :rose:

J'espère qu'Apple va se calmer un peu sur sa politique tarifaire... 

Mais bon, je ne me fais aucunes illusions la dessus malheureusement


----------



## VanZoo (31 Août 2011)

Certains magasins soldent les 27" Display... 
Pour écouler les stocks ? Pour qu'il ne reste que le nouveau Tunderbolt ( donc sortie Mac pro dans le viseur )


----------



## figaro (3 Septembre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Certains magasins soldent les 27" Display...
> Pour écouler les stocks ? Pour qu'il ne reste que le nouveau Tunderbolt ( donc sortie Mac pro dans le viseur )



Je pense qu'à présent le 27" thunderbolt est pas mal destiné aux utilisateurs de Macbook Air (fonction de HUB).

A mon avis les revendeurs cherchent à se débarrasser de leurs modèles non thunderbolt avant que les mac users renouvellent leurs ordinateurs pour un Mac Pro/Mini ou Macbook Pro/Air Tunderbolt.


----------



## heero (9 Septembre 2011)

bon les dernières rumeurs on l'air de prendre forme et se placer vers le 15 novembre


----------



## VanZoo (9 Septembre 2011)

heero a dit:


> bon les dernières rumeurs on l'air de prendre forme et se placer vers le 15 novembre



Avec de la chance oui... Cela fait loin ! Pffff... Peut-être un Imac alors


----------



## figaro (9 Septembre 2011)

Si tu n'en as pas un besoin indispensable patiente ! Je pense que tu ne le regretteras pas .   De plus, les nouveaux iMac vont aux aussi etre renouvelés sous peu lol.


----------



## VanZoo (10 Septembre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> Si tu n'en as pas un besoin indispensable patiente ! Je pense que tu ne le regretteras pas .   De plus, les nouveaux iMac vont aux aussi etre renouvelés sous peu lol.



Ai pas mal de difficultés à bosser actuellement... Arf !

Apple pourrait avoir les puces avant la sortie officielle du 15 novembre ! Mais perso, je voudrais attendre le retour de quelques tests


----------



## figaro (10 Septembre 2011)

Je me souviens que tu avais dit cela un peu plus haut. MacGé avait pris 2 mois pour faire le test du précédent Mac Pro donc si tu as du mal à bosser en ce moment c'est clair qu'attendre le mois de Décembre/Janvier soit difficile !


----------



## VanZoo (13 Septembre 2011)

Deux vendeurs Apple m'ont dit que si rien n'était présenté début octobre ( même période que la Keynote Iphone ), c'est qu'aucun Mac Pro ne sortiront d'ici fin 2011


----------



## figaro (14 Septembre 2011)

Pour continuer dans cette lancé, les Xeon E5 ne sont pas attendus avant début 2012...  http://feeds.macbidouille.com/~r/ma...ZbQ/les-xeon-e5-n-arriveront-qu-au-debut-2012


----------



## VanZoo (15 Septembre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> Pour continuer dans cette lancé, les Xeon E5 ne sont pas attendus avant début 2012...  http://feeds.macbidouille.com/~r/ma...ZbQ/les-xeon-e5-n-arriveront-qu-au-debut-2012



C'est une bien mauvaise news que celle-ci... 

Et a tout prendre alors, je ne vois ps pourquoi Apple sortirait des Mac Pro Sandy Bridge début 2012 alors que les Ivy Bridge sont prévus dans ces eaux-là

Rumeur de mise à jour des Macbook Pro avec les derniers Sandy Bridge, ce serait alors étonnant que les Mac Pro ne soient pas du voyage

Certains pensent qu'Apple ne va pas se précipiter à sortir un nouvel model juste parce que les Sandy Bridge sont sortis ( http://macperformanceguide.com/ ) et attendent l'architecture USB 3 ( ce que je ne crois pas = faire de l'ombre au tunderbolt ) 
Ou refonte complète du Mac Pro ( déjà envisagé avec tour plus petite )
M'enfin, seul le Mac Pro sans tunderbolt, ça fait tâche


----------



## heero (22 Septembre 2011)

on parle de *sandy bridge E*

ceux-ci sont annoncé pour le *15 Novembre*, donc des nouveaux Mac Pro normalement avant la fin de l'année


----------



## VanZoo (23 Septembre 2011)

heero a dit:


> on parle de *sandy bridge E*
> 
> ceux-ci sont annoncé pour le *15 Novembre*, donc des nouveaux Mac Pro normalement avant la fin de l'année



Sauf qu'un lien juste au-dessus stipule que les Xeon E5 n'arriveront pas avant début 2012 ( même s'ils sont déjà en production, mais cela prend des mois )


----------



## figaro (24 Septembre 2011)

J'avoue être entrain de craquer si il n'y a pas de sortie envisageable en 2011.   heero, ce qu'on a compris de l'article c'est que tant que les Xeons destinés aux gammes supérieurs de l'iMac ne sortent pas (2012), on ne peut espérer la moindre mise à jour pour l'ensemble des Mac Pro.  Alors, Mac Pro en 2011 ou pas ? Telle est la question !


----------



## VanZoo (24 Septembre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> J'avoue être entrain de craquer si il n'y a pas de sortie envisageable en 2011.   heero, ce qu'on a compris de l'article c'est que tant que les Xeons destinés aux gammes supérieurs de l'iMac ne sortent pas (2012), on ne peut espérer la moindre mise à jour pour l'ensemble des Mac Pro.  Alors, Mac Pro en 2011 ou pas ? Telle est la question !



Il est arrivé les années précédentes qu'Apple mette à jour une partie de la gamme Mac Pro et attendent quelques mois pour mettre à jour les Mac Pro serveur, par exemple
Ils pourraient ici en faire de même...
De toute façon, les configurations 12 ou hypothétique 16 coeurs ne servent presque à rien


----------



## figaro (24 Septembre 2011)

Ah ok je ne savais pas, merci VanZoo ! Cap sur le 15 novembre alors


----------



## ashurao (25 Septembre 2011)

Hello, Si les Mac pro 12 curs ne servent à rien, dans ce cas, les versions 8, 6, 4, et même 2 curs aussi alors ... Bon je sais, j'exagère un peu, je ->


----------



## VanZoo (26 Septembre 2011)

ashurao a dit:


> Hello, Si les Mac pro 12 curs ne servent à rien, dans ce cas, les versions 8, 6, 4, et même 2 curs aussi alors ... Bon je sais, j'exagère un peu, je ->



Ben je serais ravis que tu nous dresse la liste des logiciels optimisés 12 coeurs ?


----------



## ashurao (26 Septembre 2011)

quasiment tous les logiciels de rendu 3D. Je dis quasiment car on en trouve aussi qui utilise la carte graphique.
Je sais, je fais référence à un usage des ciblés. Mais si l'on regarde bien, peu de logiciels tirent vraiment avantage de plus de 2 voir 4 coeurs. Ces processeurs ont surtout l'avantage d'avoir des fréquences élevées pour un cout plus faible.

Si les mac pro 6, 8, 12 coeurs venaient à ne pas être renouvelé, je suis persuadé que tout le marché lié à la 3D et au rendu 3D disparaîtrait sur mac.
Pour avoir testé des rendus sur des machines 4 et 8 coeurs, il n'y a pas photos.


----------



## 2GSPCTransp (30 Septembre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Ben je serais ravis que tu nous dresse la liste des logiciels optimisés 12 coeurs ?



Logiciels optimisés 12 curs, les gagnants sont: Parallels server, VMware ESXi car OSX est maintenant autorisé à la virtualisation!

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Septembre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Ben je serais ravis que tu nous dresse la liste des logiciels optimisés 12 coeurs ?


 
Cinema4D par exemple. Quant bien même certains softs sont/seraient limités à 8 cores, on n'est pas obligé de ne faire qu'une chose à la fois. Un rendu sur plusieurs cores, un transcodage sur d'autres et une virtualisation ceux qui restent. Les rares à avoir réellement besoin de ce genre de puissance savent à quoi l'utiliser.

Quand je faisais souvent des transcodages importants avec MainConcept Reference sur PC, j'était bien content de mon Core i7 980X Gulftown et de ses six cores avec hyperthreading.

Il y a aussi tout ce qui est MAO qui demande beaucoup de puissance si on travaille sur un nombre important de pistes.


----------



## figaro (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je craque, je me rends à la Fnac pour acheter un Mac Pro 2010. Je fais peut être une grosse erreur mais puisque la génération actuelle me convient...

Ce qui me retenait c'est de mettre autant d'argent pour une machine qui était censée être mise à jour depuis déjà plusieurs mois... (d'après les rumeurs)

Si vous pensez que je fais une grosse erreur n'hésitez pas à le signaler


----------



## ashurao (1 Octobre 2011)

Hello,

Pour quel modèle vas-tu craquer, car si c'est pour les modèles 4 coeurs nehalem, je suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.
Par contre, si c'est pour un westmere, je pense que c'est déjà plus pérenne, surtout le mono processeur à 3,33Ghz.
J'ai moi même craqué pour un 6 coeur d'occasion la semaine dernière. Et avec l'économie réalisée par rapport au neuf, je vais le blinder en ram et avec un SSD.

Edit:
Et même le 8 coeurs westmere reste intéressant car il semble que la transformation en 12 coeurs est simple. Il y a d'ailleurs quelqu'un qui vend justement un 8 coeurs transformé en 12 coeurs dans les occasions de macbidouille.

http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=63733


----------



## figaro (1 Octobre 2011)

Salut Ashurao !  Merci pour tes conseils. Il s'agissait bien du quad core nehalem 2,8.   Finalement, J'ai vu une occasion à 1900 mais je ne prendrai pas au dessus de 1700. Mon idée est qu'il sera possible à l'avenir de le transformer en 6 curs westmere.   Je suis en vadrouille mais j'irai voir sur Macbidouille dès que je rentrerai .   Félicitations pour ton achat, c'est la machine que j'aurais voulu si j'avais eu les liquidités .


----------



## VanZoo (2 Octobre 2011)

Tout dépend de ton usage, *Figaro*... Tu n'as pas forcement besoin d'extrême puissance

Perso, si je n'attends pas les Mac Pro 2011 ( qui seront certainement des 2012 ), ce sera alors l'Imac haut de gamme avec SSD

Les test ont montré que cet Imac 2011 est plus puissant que la plupart des Mac Pro 2010 ( même le 12coeurs ) Le seul à rivaliser est celui à 3.33 ghz


----------



## ashurao (2 Octobre 2011)

Vanzoo a raison, tout dépend de l'usage. Au bureau, j'ai un imac 2010 27" quasi full option (j'ai SSD+1To au lieu de 2To) et il est en effet très très très réactif. Alors j'imagine que le core i7 version 2011 doit être encore mieux.
Si tu ne fait pas de 3D, l'imac est une tuerie. Mais si tu fais partie de cette minorité "3Diste" sur mac, l'imac te frustrera très vite.


----------



## figaro (2 Octobre 2011)

Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.

VanZoo tout comme toi j'ai eu ce réflexe de me tourner vers l'iMac 2011 i7 SSD. Néanmoins voici mes réflexions/recherches qui me font pencher vers le Mac Pro :

- j'ai déjà un écran (20 pouces) et pas un besoin immédiat d'un écran plus grand
- j'ai déjà un SSD (120Go) que je comptais utiliser dans le Mac Pro. Cette option coûte 500 sur l'iMac, voir 600 pour avoir également un disque de 1To pour stocker les données. Je vois clairement ces sommes comme de l'argent que je pourrais mettre dans un Mac Pro à la place et utiliser le SSD que j'ai déjà
- si d'ici 1 an j'achète  un nouveau moniteur équivalent à celui d'Apple (ex : Apple Cinema Display ou 27" de Samsung à 650 aujourd'hui) je pourrai le garder même en changeant d'ordinateur (contrairement à l'iMac qui, si l'écran meurt ou si la partie ordinateur meurt n'est plus utilisable => impossible d'y connecter un ordinateur autre qu'un Mac Thunderbolt)
- si je décide de revendre mon Mac Pro dans 4 ans admettons, il aura une bien meilleure valeur sur le marché de l'occasion que cet iMac survitaminé
- je ne fais pas de 3D mais je suis joueur et je ne compte pas changer de machine avant au grand minimum 3 ans. Je crains que d'ici là l'iMac 27" ne me permette plus de jouer en résolution native avec un certain niveau de détails contrairement au Mac Pro. (6870M 2go VS 5870). On peut imaginer pouvoir brancher une carte graphique externe mais, sans parler du prix, j'ai lu quelque part qu'on serait tout de même limité et qu'on n'atteindrait pas les performances d'une carte interne.

Quelques raisons peuvent être retrouvées dans cet article : http://www.marco.org/2010/07/27/imac-or-mac-pro

Sinon concernant mes besoins nécessitant des ressources : retouche photo (Aperture 3), encodage HD (Handbrake la plupart du temps), montage vidéo (FCP X), jeux gourmands (dernières sorties, par exemple Rage, Battlefield 3...).

J'ai conscience, mise à part pour le jeu, que l'iMac i7 SSD serait suffisant mais j'ai le sentiment qu'à ce prix là il est préférable de prendre un Mac Pro pour les raisons évoquées plus haut (conserver le moniteur, meilleur prix de revente, longévité...). Qu'en pensez-vous ?

VanZoo quand arrêteras-tu d'attendre les Mac Pro pour 2011, le 15 novembre ?

ashurao, j'imagine que la bestiole à ton travail doit être super réactive ! Néanmoins je dirais que là où ça coince, pour mon usage, c'est au niveau de la carte graphique.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Octobre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> J'avoue être entrain de craquer si il n'y a pas de sortie envisageable en 2011.   heero, ce qu'on a compris de l'article c'est que tant que les Xeons destinés aux gammes supérieurs de l'iMac ne sortent pas (2012), on ne peut espérer la moindre mise à jour pour l'ensemble des Mac Pro.  Alors, Mac Pro en 2011 ou pas ? Telle est la question !





figaro a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je craque, je me rends à la Fnac pour acheter un Mac Pro 2010. Je fais peut être une grosse erreur mais puisque la génération actuelle me convient...
> Ce qui me retenait c'est de mettre autant d'argent pour une machine qui était censée être mise à jour depuis déjà plusieurs mois... (d'après les rumeurs)
> Si vous pensez que je fais une grosse erreur n'hésitez pas à le signaler





figaro a dit:


> Salut Ashurao !  Merci pour tes conseils. Il s'agissait bien du quad core nehalem 2,8.   Finalement, J'ai vu une occasion à 1900 mais je ne prendrai pas au dessus de 1700. Mon idée est qu'il sera possible à l'avenir de le transformer en 6 curs westmere.   Je suis en vadrouille mais j'irai voir sur Macbidouille dès que je rentrerai .   Félicitations pour ton achat, c'est la machine que j'aurais voulu si j'avais eu les liquidités .





figaro a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.
> VanZoo tout comme toi j'ai eu ce réflexe de me tourner vers l'iMac 2011 i7 SSD. Néanmoins voici mes réflexions/recherches qui me font pencher vers le Mac Pro :
> - j'ai déjà un écran (20 pouces) et pas un besoin immédiat d'un écran plus grand
> - j'ai déjà un SSD (120Go) que je comptais utiliser dans le Mac Pro. Cette option coûte 500 sur l'iMac, voir 600 pour avoir également un disque de 1To pour stocker les données. Je vois clairement ces sommes comme de l'argent que je pourrais mettre dans un Mac Pro à la place et utiliser le SSD que j'ai déjà
> ...




Si j'étais à ta place et dans ton cas, je commencerais à me poser des questions sur le futur iMac, qui devrait apparaître dans quelques semaines/mois, juste après la sortie du nouveau MacPro :rateau: Lorsque ces nouvelles bêtes seront en vente il sera bien temps d'hésiter entre iMac 2015 et MacPro 2014 (ou inversement réciproquement)  
C'était mon petit quart d'heure de mauvais humour  
Bon courage dans ton choix


----------



## figaro (2 Octobre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si j'étais à ta place et dans ton cas, je commencerais à me poser des questions sur le futur iMac, qui devrait apparaître dans quelques semaines/mois, juste après la sortie du nouveau MacPro :rateau: Lorsque ces nouvelles bêtes seront en vente il sera bien temps d'hésiter entre iMac 2015 et MacPro 2014 (ou inversement réciproquement)
> C'était mon petit quart d'heure de mauvais humour
> Bon courage dans ton choix



lol Nouvoul, en commençant à te lire je t'ai presque pris au sérieux . Merci pour ton encouragement .

Comme dirait l'autre, "c'est pas ma faute à moi", Apple tarde à renouveler ses Mac Pro sinon cela fait déjà 6 mois que j'en aurais pris un . Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut, les modèles actuels me conviennent niveau puissance mais pour le tarif j'ai l'impression de payer plus cher que ce que ça vaut (ce n'est pas ashurao qui me contredira )

L'ironie c'est que je risque de commander cette semaine le modèle actuel de base (en commandant en même temps la carte graphique HD 5870). Puis dans 1,5 ans remplacer le processeur par un hexacore 3.2 ou 3.33Ghz.

Tout cela me rappelle mon premier switch en 2007 où j'ai patienté 8 mois avant de me lancer .


----------



## VanZoo (2 Octobre 2011)

Je te conseils quand même d'attendre la conférence de mardi qui, certes, sera centré sur l'Iphone mais présentera peut-être d'autres choses ( dont le Mac Pro ou les mises à jour Macbook Pro )


----------



## figaro (2 Octobre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Je te conseils quand même d'attendre la conférence de mardi qui, certes, sera centré sur l'Iphone mais présentera peut-être d'autres choses ( dont le Mac Pro ou les mises à jour Macbook Pro )



Je vais suivre ton conseil même si je doute qu'Apple annonce son prochain Mac Pro à cette conférence. (même si j'en ai secrètement l'espoir )


----------



## fau6il (3 Octobre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> Je vais suivre ton conseil même si je doute qu'Apple annonce son prochain Mac Pro à cette conférence. (même si j'en ai secrètement l'espoir )



_Le plaisir, n'est-il pas dans l'attente? _


----------



## VanZoo (3 Octobre 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Le plaisir, n'est-il pas dans l'attente? _



C'est un plaisir sans nom, alors... Tellement intense


----------



## djno (3 Octobre 2011)

bonjour à vous tous 
Ayant l'envie de m'acheter un macbook pro, je vois que certaines rumeurs parle "d'une mise à jour des macbook pro et jet vois sur votre forum une date en loccurrence le 15 novembre, ou avez eu l'info? est ce donc sur et certains qu'une mise à jour va sortir prochainement? 
Merci à vous par avance


----------



## fau6il (3 Octobre 2011)

djno a dit:


> bonjour à vous tous
> Ayant l'envie de m'acheter un macbook pro, je vois que certaines rumeurs parle "d'une mise à jour des macbook pro et jet vois sur votre forum une date en loccurrence le 15 novembre, ou avez eu l'info? est ce donc sur et certains qu'une mise à jour va sortir prochainement?
> Merci à vous par avance



_Avec Apple, on n'est jamais sûr de rien.      _


----------



## figaro (3 Octobre 2011)

Ca c'est sûr ! Néanmoins je ne pense pas que les processeurs dont on parle pour le 15 novembre seront mis dans les Macbook Pro .

A mon avis tu peux foncer et acheter les modèles actuels car même si il y a une évolution à ce que j'ai entendu elle devrait être mineure. (note le conditionnel ).


----------



## VanZoo (3 Octobre 2011)

D'autant plus que les processeurs attendus sont des Xeon et qu'Apple ne les adoptera pas pour des portables...
SI une mise à jour sort, c'est pour gagner un p'tit poile en hz


----------



## djno (3 Octobre 2011)

ok merci à vous 
donc d'apres vous, si mise à jour il y a, ce ne sera que qq Mhz pour le proc, pas d'autres nouveautés ? ( USB 3, design , ... )


----------



## figaro (4 Octobre 2011)

Cela m'etonnerait fortement. Je pense que tu peux foncer sans crainte d'usb 3 ou nouveau design.


----------



## figaro (4 Octobre 2011)

Encore une mauvaise nouvelle  : suite à un bug sur les processeurs Xeon Sandy Bridge E rédhibitoire pour un usage professionnel, la sortie de ces processeurs va être retardée d'au moins quelques semaines.

La production grand public a néanmoins démarrée mais elle ne concerne pas les Mac Pro.

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/10/04/un-nouveau-retard-en-prevision-pour-les-xeon

Alors.... qu'allez-vous faire ? Attendre ?

Edit : j'ajoute que selon VR-Zone, les tests ne devraient pas être finis avec la toute fin 2011 et donc la production ne devrait pas démarrer avant début 2012...

http://vr-zone.com/articles/sandy-bridge-e-should-hit-c2-stepping-after-launch/13677.html


----------



## VanZoo (4 Octobre 2011)

djno a dit:


> ok merci à vous
> donc d'apres vous, si mise à jour il y a, ce ne sera que qq Mhz pour le proc, pas d'autres nouveautés ? ( USB 3, design , ... )



A ce que j'ai lu, l'USB 3 sera surtout supporté par la prochaine génération de processeur, les Ivy Bridge...
De plus, Apple et son TunderBidule, n'adoptera peut-être jamais l'USB 3 ( pour pas faire de l'ombre )

Avec ce nouveau report, soit je me trouve un Mac Pro refurb 6coeurs à 3.33 ghz ( auquel j'adjoindrait un SSD ) soit je prends l'Imac haut de gamme
Et le Mac Pro, ce sera pour plus-tard !


----------



## figaro (7 Octobre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Avec ce nouveau report, soit je me trouve un Mac Pro refurb 6coeurs à 3.33 ghz ( auquel j'adjoindrait un SSD ) soit je prends l'Imac haut de gamme
> Et le Mac Pro, ce sera pour plus-tard !



Bonne stratégie ! J'aurais tendance à faire pareil mais je bave devant cet article de Macbidouille :rateau:

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...-specifications-a-attendre-des-futurs-mac-pro


----------



## fau6il (7 Octobre 2011)

figaro a dit:


> Bonne stratégie ! J'aurais tendance à faire pareil mais je bave devant cet article de Macbidouille :rateau:
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...-specifications-a-attendre-des-futurs-mac-pro



_C'est le porte-feuilles qui va baver!_


----------



## figaro (7 Octobre 2011)

J'espère qu'ils conserveront un Mac Pro "bas de gamme" au même prix que l'actuel. ^_^


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Octobre 2011)

L'intérêt de ce genre de discussion, c'est qu'on est tous à attendre et que rien ne se passe, sauf la préservation de nos cartes bancaires 
Entre les rumeurs du début (on va dire juillet 2011 pour ne pas en évoquer d'autres récurrentes et antérieures) et celles à venir (20/10/11, 11/11/11, 24/12/11 12/01/12 etc), je continue avec mon MP2008.
Il suffit simplement d'avoir les nerfs (nerds ?) solides pour lutter contre les achats compulsifs :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (7 Octobre 2011)

Personnellement je suis aussi dans l'attente mais mon Powermac me va encore, c'est dire Le plus dur pour la CB sera les mises à jour logicielles qui seront associées à l'achat.
J'espère que l'iMac sera enterré comme il le faudrait par son grand frère


----------



## VanZoo (9 Octobre 2011)

Si un Powermac te suffit, pourquoi attendre une bête de course ? Je ne pense pas que les prix seront plus élevés que les actuels...


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Octobre 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> L'intérêt de ce genre de discussion, c'est qu'on est tous à attendre et que rien ne se passe, sauf la préservation de nos cartes bancaires
> Entre les rumeurs du début (on va dire juillet 2011 pour ne pas en évoquer d'autres récurrentes et antérieures) et celles à venir (20/10/11, 11/11/11, 24/12/11 12/01/12 etc), je continue avec mon MP2008.
> Il suffit simplement d'avoir les nerfs (nerds ?) solides pour lutter contre les achats compulsifs :rateau:



Rendez-vous donc en octobre 2013 pour les nouveaux MacPro & iMac :rateau:


----------



## VanZoo (4 Décembre 2012)

La béta de 10.8.3 montre une prise en charge des Radeon 7XXX... Qui n'est dans aucun autre Mac ( Nvidia )
Donc ce serait pour le Mac Pro 2013


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2012)

VanZoo a dit:


> Donc ce serait pour le Mac Pro 2013


Dispo dès 2014  :mouais:


----------



## VanZoo (5 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dispo dès 2014  :mouais:





Sauf que la version 10.8.3 sortira bien avant 2014...


----------

